# New Camera



## Tex Guy (Nov 23, 2008)

Ultimate submerged aquarium photo set up by Bill, just Bill, on Flickr

I am setting this up for submerged photography. You may be interested in my ongoing thread here.


----------



## megamax42 (Jun 28, 2011)

Very cool! How much did one of those run ya? 
I see the rig is DIY but I would be very interested in one of those cameras


----------



## Tex Guy (Nov 23, 2008)

I paid $235

http://www.amazon.com/Pentax-Advent...NJEI/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1309618277&sr=8-1


----------



## megamax42 (Jun 28, 2011)

14 MP?!
Thats better than any terrestrial camera I have  
I will be sure to frequent your picture thread


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

I am looking forward to seeing some underwater pictures from it. Is the remote control the kind of thing that you can operate the camera while it is under water?


----------

